# Weekend Hike in early November



## sgeo (Oct 31, 2001)

First post - quick question for you all.

My wife and I are going to be in the Conway area the first weekend in November.  Barring weather warnings (looks good so far), we were planning a relatively easy hike (Whiteface, Tecumseh etc) that was fairly short in duration and difficulty (for a 4000 footer).  Generally, is this time of year still feasible for this type of hike (day only then retire to an inn) and can it be done safely with the usual layers of clothes and a small daypack with some emergency gear?

Thanks.


----------



## RJ (Nov 1, 2001)

The short answer is yes; both hikes can be done with daypacks. I do find it odd however; that you would choose both Whiteface and Tecumseh especially given that you are staying in the Conway area. If I were you, I would choose something closer to Conway. You could do Mt Tom, Mt Willey, Mt Carrigain or Mt Passaconaway without having to drive hours. There are a number of great hikes along both Route 302 and the Kancamagus that are all within an hour drive of Conway. Have fun!


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 2, 2001)

Agree with RJ for driving but depending on Whiteface ascent, the Ledges on the south side might be icy.  I'd avoid Whiteface if I was going with my wife & easy was what we had in mine.

My choices for easy & good views with day packs:  Osceola (another long drive), Pierce, Jackson, Tom, Carrigain (before Road is closed) Middle Carter (easy??), Hale, Waumbek (last two are now driving a bit)

Better yet, do a non 4,000 footer.  The Moats, Kearsarge North, Tremont, Crawford Shelbourne Moriah (probably not Easy), East Royce  steep but not using hands & short depending on approach.  All worthy objectives.


----------



## sgeo (Nov 13, 2001)

We ended up doing North Doublehead then South Doublehead - which was a lost closer to where we were staying.  It was a decent hike (we took the new path to the old path and finished up with a loop back to the car on the doublehead ski trail.  Roundtrip (with a lunch up top) it took a little over four hours.  As a FYI, they have a cabin on top that you can rent for 20 bucks a night.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks for the update.  That is one of the loops I keep in the back of my head for sometime but never seem to get to. Almost got there last year, views sound pretty good from the few open ledges too.


----------

